# Wife Pregnant



## ofarooq (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am applying for my wife resident visa for Ajman, UAE.

The medical process includes X-Ray, and my wife is 5 months pregnant.

What will be the solution? the X-ray will be exempted or it will be delayed?

Please advise.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ofarooq said:


> Hi, I am applying for my wife resident visa for Ajman, UAE. The medical process includes X-Ray, and my wife is 5 months pregnant. What will be the solution? the X-ray will be exempted or it will be delayed? Please advise.


 Ask your PRO to see if he can find out. I'm sure she would be exempted on production of a medical certificate or similar from her doctor, but you need to be sure this is the requirement for Ajman.


----------



## ofarooq (Sep 9, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Ask your PRO to see if he can find out. I'm sure she would be exempted on production of a medical certificate or similar from her doctor, but you need to be sure this is the requirement for Ajman.


I asked my PRO. He says if pregnant then they will not do X-Ray will exempt or will ask to do after delivery.
Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ofarooq said:


> I asked my PRO. He says if pregnant then they will not do X-Ray will exempt or will ask to do after delivery.
> Thanks.


There you go.... And good luck with everything


----------

